# Kein Dialog bei "Für Web speichern unter" - PS Elements 5.0



## Kahmoon (25. Februar 2008)

Tach beisammen,

ein paar Kolleginnen haben Photoshop Elements 5 installiert und bekommen kein Dialog wenn sie auf "Für Web speichern unter" gehen. Der Menüpunkt ist nicht ausgegraut aber das normale Fenster mit Vorschau und Qualitätseinstellungen etc. kommt nicht. 

Hatte hier jemand schon mal dieses Problem oder hat vielleicht ne Idee?

Gruß
Franky


----------



## jup (16. Mai 2010)

Hatte das gleiche Problem.
Ursache bei mir:

Photoshop Elements lief unter einem eingeschränkten Benutzerkonto.

Nachdem ich es im eingeschränkten Benutzerkonto einmal als Admin ausgeführt hatte, funktionierte es auch im eingeschränkten Konto.


----------

